# Hunting > Hunting >  Stags Shot 2018

## Shootm

Well its getting close to that time of the year when the Stags start to strip velvet, make some noise and chase the ladies.
Add your photos of Stags, Bucks and Bulls shot in 2018.
Im going to be looking for this fulla from last year.



Good luck and be safe.

----------


## Mooseman

A couple of Red stags Beeman and I have sharpened some bullets for I hope we are lucky enough to cross paths. The big 10 pointer is a lot bigger than it looks in the photo, the video shows it heaps better.

----------


## Sarvo

It wont get much better for me in this non Rakaia Bloodline alley

----------


## bigbear

But you dont have to gofar from your caravan to shoot it :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

> A couple of Red stags Beeman and I have sharpened some bullets for I hope we are lucky enough to cross paths. The big 10 pointer is a lot bigger than it looks in the photo, the video shows it heaps better.Attachment 81908Attachment 81910


Is that one of the three amigos Brian?

----------


## madjon_

> Well its getting close to that time of the year when the Stags start to strip velvet, make some noise and chase the ladies.
> Add your photos of Stags, Bucks and Bulls shot in 2018.
> Im going to be looking for this fulla from last year.
> 
> Attachment 81899
> 
> Good luck and be safe.


Take ya rifle then :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Well it’s getting close to that time of the year when the Stags start to strip velvet, make some noise and chase the ladies.
> Add your photos of Stags, Bucks and Bulls shot in 2018.
> I’m going to be looking for this fulla from last year.
> 
> Attachment 81899
> 
> Good luck and be safe.


He's almost to awesome to shoot! Magnificent beast!!

----------


## Shootm

> Take ya rifle then


Your dead right. This is what happened last year  :Sad: 
It wont be happening again this year thats for sure.

https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....ave-gun-34541/

----------


## Mooseman

I think the big 10 pointer is the big long 8 from last year and was running with those other two, that's why we named them the three Amigos. The 11 not sure  if we have seen him before but he is a nice stag as well.

----------


## Gibo

> I think the big 10 pointer is the big long 8 from last year and was running with those other two, that's why we named them the three Amigos. The 11 not sure  if we have seen him before but he is a nice stag as well.


I vividly remember watching the footage of them over a cuppa at Beemans  :Thumbsup:  not the highlight of all of the footage however :Wink:

----------


## Sarvo

> But you dont have to gofar from your caravan to shoot it


No - they getting very obliging for an "olde Fella"
Hope he stands still long enough ?

----------


## Mooseman

No, Beeman has some awesome footage of big sambar and reds. We have learned a lot from the camera's they are worth there weight in gold for learning what is actually lurking in the woods we hunt.

----------


## Monk

Went for a walk into the northern tararuas yesterday for abit of fitness.3 hour walk in to a good glassing lookout.Spotted 2 spikers at 756yards and flattened one of them.
Longest shot to date.2 hour recovery and 3 1/2 back to the truck.Shattered.
Been watching a good red stag at another location for the last 2 months,hopefully catch up with him in the next few weeks.

----------


## JoshC

Had some good mates ask some advice on public land chamois and stag hunting areas this weekend (normally Id hunt with them but was too busy, and Im always happy to help guys with advice if theyre decent people) 

Pointed them into a specific area where Ive been watching some half decent stags for 3 years now, gave some specific instructions. They got a nice 9 inch buck yesterday, a first buck, and spotted the stags Ive been keeping an eye on from afar. 

Let me know last night and asked if I wanted to come, but I couldnt. So they went back into the catchment this morning and found a nice stag. Ive see him every year for 3 summers and hes been the same each year-highly doubt he was going to get better. The others were all there too which was good to know. 

This young fellas best stag ever, so Im stoked for them. 37x36 inches. Its not the easiest grunt in either to do in two day hunts, normally I overnight in there. 

Good to know some of these stags are surviving hunting pressure from other recreational guys and the helicopters 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stocky

Good Shit Josh, makes it a trophy in their eyes anyway. I still think that old 10 you took (last year i think) is one of my favorite heads I have seen the big sweeping curves to the tines give it so much character. A beast that truly made it to its prime plus if i remember right it looked fat as anything. Have the photo saved as encouragement when pushing up these huge south island hills.

----------


## bigbear

@JoshC Was it hard on the tips? big bodies on those stags down there.

----------


## JoshC

> @JoshC Was it hard on the tips? big bodies on those stags down there.


Yeah mate he stripped it today. Tips were just starting to poke thru. And yep if theyre left to mature they can get pretty big. They took all the meat off this one, had over an inch of fat over its rump.

On a even more positive note, there was another stag with him which I saw as an 8 last year who is now a perfectly even 10 and about the same size. So they left him to hopefully make another year and be even bigger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoshC

> Good Shit Josh, makes it a trophy in their eyes anyway. I still think that old 10 you took (last year i think) is one of my favorite heads I have seen the big sweeping curves to the tines give it so much character. A beast that truly made it to its prime plus if i remember right it looked fat as anything. Have the photo saved as encouragement when pushing up these huge south island hills.


Cheers mate. Yep last March. That was an epic week of hunting, will be hard to beat. Heading back into the same country in a couple of weeks to seen if we can find his progeny. It amazes me they can avoid hunters and helicopters to reach that age. Goes to show theyre out there eh, you never know whats over the next ridge 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Stocky

I'm planning on heading down your direction some time to visit a school mate and go for a wee adventure. I've never got the hang of what to look for down here in the south. Somehow manged to come down south and still shoot all my deer in the bush. Hoping the Tahr hunting I've been doing has taught me how to glass a bit better now watched a hind and fawn last sunday but was trying to get my first chamois as I've only seen them when hunting Tahr and there aren't many in the area so I left them be (Plus I had already shot two nannie Tahr so didn't want to be greedy). Have a big old fallow I've been chasing a few years back up Bay of Plenty (have one of his casts)

----------


## stagslayer 12

Ruahine 12 I ran into on the tops last week

----------


## Monk

First bit of bone for 2018.Will put some more pics up tomorrow.

----------


## Gibo

And we're off, nice heads guys  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Boar Freak

> First bit of bone for 2018.Will put some more pics up tomorrow.Attachment 82388


That's not a bad way to start the year  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Monk

> First bit of bone for 2018.Will put some more pics up tomorrow.Attachment 82388

----------


## Mooseman

Very nice indeed, many more to come. ( Lets hope)

----------


## shaka

> Well its getting close to that time of the year when the Stags start to strip velvet, make some noise and chase the ladies.
> Add your photos of Stags, Bucks and Bulls shot in 2018.
> Im going to be looking for this fulla from last year.
> 
> Attachment 81899
> 
> Good luck and be safe.


Me too🤓

----------


## brad

Another one from the Wairarapa.

----------


## Sideshow

How old do you think that one is @brad nice head did he give you a good stalk?

----------


## Trout

Nice one Brad,about 7 to 8 weeks to go.yaaaa

----------


## stug

Awesome stag brad

----------


## Smiddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mooseman

Some nice stags starting to show up, look out April!!!!!!!

----------


## Sideshow

From France with love :Thumbsup:  bloody cold though

----------


## Mooseman

That's a nice line up Sideshow, were they taken on a driven hunt and shot from stands?

----------


## Sideshow

@Mooseman yes they only hunt that forest tree times a year.
The stag was the same one I saw last year. Could have been left maybe another year.
But the guy that shot him was stoked as it was his first. :Thumbsup:

----------


## BRADS

Shot this guy this morning, didn't even have to get out of the side buy side, unusual round here so nice change of meat  in the freezer.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

Beautiful skin!!!

----------


## Mooseman

Nice one should be a good eater.

----------


## Gibo

Neckshot would be proud of you

----------


## MSL

> Nice one should be a good eater.


Dunno, looks a bit ropey and thin

----------


## Hook_Grass

Found this unlucky stag in Arthurs. He had a badly broken back leg as well as a broken front shin.

----------


## Boaraxa

Earthquake damage ?

----------


## Hook_Grass

> Earthquake damage ?


Couldn't say for sure. He was living in a pretty steep catchment so there'd be many ways a deer could have a tumble or get caught out by falling rocks. He wasn't in great condition but he seemed to still be getting around alright.

----------


## nickbop

> Found this unlucky stag in Arthurs. He had a badly broken back leg as well as a broken front shin. 
> 
> Attachment 83231
> 
> 
> Attachment 83232
> 
> 
> Attachment 83233


If that deer was blind too then gibo could have probably got that one

----------


## Marty Henry

Yet more proof that injury causes antler deformation. Good work ending his suffering.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Dog likes it

----------


## veitnamcam

> Attachment 83257
> 
> Dog likes it


Watch the bugger doesnt eat it!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Watch the bugger doesnt eat it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


The dogs about as big as the brow tine so should be safe!

All cleaned up came up pretty good.

Crap bey tines which us pretty typical for the area

----------


## Sideshow

One clean stone two :Thumbsup:

----------


## Grantn

A bit late to this thread but I shot this on the 7th of Jan. My first stag. Canterbury area

----------


## Sarvo

> The dogs about as big as the brow tine so should be safe!
> 
> All cleaned up came up pretty good.
> 
> Crap bey tines which us pretty typical for the area
> Attachment 83369


Still nice head  :Thumbsup: 
Our Pelorus Stags have no Bez tines at all

Tell me - how you got so clean so quick ??

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Still nice head 
> Our Pelorus Stags have no Bez tines at all
> 
> Tell me - how you got so clean so quick ??


Boil for 90mins, waterblast, soak in hydrogen peroxide for an hour or so. Easier doing it when fresh and not covered in maggots. Also I have found if leaving the head to rot for awhile the bone will stain

----------


## Mathias

> The dogs about as big as the brow tine so should be safe!
> 
> All cleaned up came up pretty good.
> 
> Crap bey tines which us pretty typical for the area
> Attachment 83369


Typical Stoke Park (Rakaia) bloodlines there. I've seen many heads with both traits, weak bez and royal / inner off back tine imbalance. Never the less its a cracker head  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

> Boil for 90mins, waterblast, soak in hydrogen peroxide for an hour or so. Easier doing it when fresh and not covered in maggots. Also I have found if leaving the head to rot for awhile the bone will stain


Ah - I did wonder about the use of a water blaster 

Yes - they stain if left in a tree like I always do - but to be honest - never had anything to get to excited about.
Apart from my very 1st Red Deer.
Believe this or not 

Was a 351lb 12 point perfect Royal (wine glass sat in top)
Shot in Kaingaroa Pine Forest just 300m off the Low Level road back in 1976
Broke the Rangitikei meat chiller record weight by 70+ lbs and got photo take by publican then got head stolen by road workmen from Murapara and bloody photo from publican was a failure and never turned out :-(
And yes - you guessed it - never been close to getting "anything" like it since  :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Boil for 90mins, waterblast, soak in hydrogen peroxide for an hour or so. Easier doing it when fresh and not covered in maggots. Also I have found if leaving the head to rot for awhile the bone will stain


I left a scrubber but with sentimental value buried in the garden and my bloody Great Dane/Black Labx ate the whole bloody thing other than bits of the jaw that had teeth in and I found about half of one side of an antler!

----------


## Mooseman

> Ah - I did wonder about the use of a water blaster 
> 
> Yes - they stain if left in a tree like I always do - but to be honest - never had anything to get to excited about.
> Apart from my very 1st Red Deer.
> Believe this or not 
> 
> Was a 351lb 12 point perfect Royal (wine glass sat in top)
> Shot in Kaingaroa Pine Forest just 300m off the Low Level road back in 1976
> Broke the Rangitikei meat chiller record weight by 70+ lbs and got photo take by publican then got head stolen by road workmen from Murapara and bloody photo from publican was a failure and never turned out :-(
> And yes - you guessed it - never been close to getting "anything" like it since


That was the time when we were meat hunting the area, some nice stags in Kaingaroa. The then publican would have been Trevor Grimwood at the pub, was a dangerous place to sell our deer as we were always thirsty after some big carries.

----------


## Hook_Grass

> Typical Stoke Park (Rakaia) bloodlines there. I've seen many heads with both traits, weak bez and royal / inner off back tine imbalance. Never the less its a cracker head


I never knew about the royal/inner off back tine imbalance but after looking closer at some pics of rakaia stags its definitely obvious now. Cheers for that Mathias   :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

> That was the time when we were meat hunting the area, some nice stags in Kaingaroa. The then publican would have been Trevor Grimwood at the pub, was a dangerous place to sell our deer as we were always thirsty after some big carries.




Cannot remember his name but he was young for a publican (like I was late teens and he looked 30-ish and had a nice looking wife)
There were a few very pissed off local meat hunters who got done out of the 1976 weight competition by a true "Greenhorn" 
My mate who was with me at the time in the "Big K" shot a 279lb Stag April 1st and I shot mine on the 6th - his nearly got the record - but mine smashed it
I will tell you (but I imagine you know already) we got totally smashed that night - I had a cheque for $351
Even after our splurge in the Tavern - I bought all my winter clothing - aka Swanni - boots - socks - rubber boots and shirts etc etc from the proceeds 
The 70's were my best memories 

Bloody hell - starting to sound too nostalgic – shut up already !!!

----------


## Mooseman

Yes from memory a bottle of beer was about .50 cents and not the little ones of today..... great times alright.

----------


## BeeMan

Here is a couple of pics that will make you nostalgic Sarvo and Mooseman. Even check out each others rifles in front of the Tavern. Eat ya hearts out young fella's.   :Thumbsup:  ( sorry about the pic quality, was a couple of years ago ) If I remember right the tall guy was the publican at the Rangataiki tavern. We were there for a pool playoff.

----------


## Danny

> Ah - I did wonder about the use of a water blaster 
> 
> Yes - they stain if left in a tree like I always do - but to be honest - never had anything to get to excited about.
> Apart from my very 1st Red Deer.
> Believe this or not 
> 
> Was a 351lb 12 point perfect Royal (wine glass sat in top)
> Shot in Kaingaroa Pine Forest just 300m off the Low Level road back in 1976
> Broke the Rangitikei meat chiller record weight by 70+ lbs and got photo take by publican then got head stolen by road workmen from Murapara and bloody photo from publican was a failure and never turned out :-(
> And yes - you guessed it - never been close to getting "anything" like it since


Made me smile, Ive taken a few around the low level too... Im only 40odd but been in there since I was four - watching my dad and poppa in action.

----------


## 223nut

Don't complain about the picture quality, at least it's colour  :XD:

----------


## veitnamcam

> Here is a couple of pics that will make you nostalgic Sarvo and Mooseman. Even check out each others rifles in front of the Tavern. Eat ya hearts out young fella's. Attachment 83467Attachment 83468  ( sorry about the pic quality, was a couple of years ago ) If I remember right the tall guy was the publican at the Rangataiki tavern. We were there for a pool playoff.


That deer has been CARRIED!.....dont see that at comps these days.

----------


## Mooseman

> That deer has been CARRIED!.....dont see that at comps these days.


Yep over 90 % were carried on our backs, used to get a few dollars for the sinues so we always left them on. Beeman I haven't seen that picture for a long time good to see the old Zepher , had some good times honing in that wagon.

----------


## Mooseman

> That deer has been CARRIED!.....dont see that at comps these days.


Yep over 90 % were carried on our backs, used to get a few dollars for the sinues so we always left them on. Beeman I haven't seen that picture for a long time good to see the old Zepher , had some good times honing in that wagon.

----------


## Shearer

> Here is a couple of pics that will make you nostalgic Sarvo and Mooseman. Even check out each others rifles in front of the Tavern. Eat ya hearts out young fella's. Attachment 83467Attachment 83468  ( sorry about the pic quality, was a couple of years ago ) If I remember right the tall guy was the publican at the Rangataiki tavern. We were there for a pool playoff.


Nice. Done a lot of hunting very close to there.

----------


## Sarvo

> That deer has been CARRIED!.....dont see that at comps these days.


Thats the Tarewera Tavern bit further down the Napier track
That stage of mine from Low level took me and a mate 6 hours to drag it less than 250m
Bent the back of the Cortina getting into the wagon

There were actually 2 stags that morning - about to clash antlers - the one that got away was bigger - had I been more experienced withou Buck fervour- would have got both of them.

----------


## bigbear

My best head so far :Thumbsup:  It was a late night

----------


## Shootm

What a cracker.
You might struggle to better that one :Cool:

----------


## 223nut

That's a damn fine animal, fairly even as well

----------


## bigbear

Didn't get alot of pics and unfortunately i was by myself so didnt get pictures with me in it. I will try and put up a report this week.

----------


## Sideshow

> Didn't get alot of pics and unfortunately i was by myself so didnt get pictures with me in it. I will try and put up a report this week.


Yes I can imagine that selves with antlers that long might be hard if not down right dangerous......hunter impaled would the head line read :Psmiley:

----------


## Mooseman

That's a ripper bigbear, you should be proud of that one and it might take a while to better that one.

----------


## 8pt Sika

Stag shot by my wife on the weekend.

----------


## Boaraxa

@bigbear cracker , let us no what it scores

----------


## bigbear

Trying to find someone in gisborne that knows how to do it. From what am told it want make the three hundred.

----------


## Gibo

Shit it will be bloody close if it doesn't.

----------


## R93

> Trying to find someone in gisborne that knows how to do it. From what am told it want make the three hundred.


Hard to tell length from the pic but pretty sure it will go bloody close if not over 300.

It has everything so all points will count.
Length and spread will likely be the deciding factors. 
Who cares. It is a nice animal. And to be fair I doubt you do care or you would have had a rough idea what you were looking at before you shot it

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

Could always do a bit of googling and have a go yourself, guess it depends if you want it 'official' or not

----------


## JoshC

Trophy is in the eye of the beholder...scores mean nothing mate. Although in saying that, I'd love a 300ds 14 for my wall  :ORLY:   :Grin:

----------


## Mathias

> Trying to find someone in gisborne that knows how to do it. From what am told it want make the three hundred.


That's a pretty easy head to score as it's very even and lacks any complication reds can throw. Hopefully you can find someone local or if you were ever heading Hamilton way, I could put you in contact with a scorer.

----------


## Shootm

> Stag shot by my wife on the weekend. 
> 
> Attachment 83680


Nice one mate :Cool:

----------


## JoshC

Starting to feel like autumn down here, cold nights, dewy mornings, warm days ... days are getting shorter.

Boys are starting to get active. Heaps of wallowing and rubbing and a few stag pads in the few places I have looked at this week. 

Quick walk yesterday, only saw hinds, but place stuck of stag and was amazed not to have one turn up.

Let out a few roars as twilight set in, right on dark I got three clear replies, and was sure he'd show himself but unfortunately it got too dark so I snuck out. Back tomorrow for another look.

Stags are definitely on the prowl, starting to sniff out hinds. 











Can't wait to see what you guys shoot/see/photograph this year!!

Cheers
Josh

----------


## bigbear

Heard the old report up here this week with a couple starting. It should be good bush staking this year, its the wettest its been in years up here. Another 40mm last night

----------


## Rusky

Nothing fantastic but my best Sika Stag to date from last week.  The fat on him was incredible.

----------


## Sarvo

I envy bush like that for hunting in now
Been in there a handful of times - madness considering how close I lived for 10-15 years :-(

To bloody late now 
He is fat alright - put him to bed quick and clean to by the looks
Enjoy the taste

----------


## Rusky

> I envy bush like that for hunting in now
> Been in there a handful of times - madness considering how close I lived for 10-15 years :-(
> 
> To bloody late now 
> He is fat alright - put him to bed quick and clean to by the looks
> Enjoy the taste


Your right in the regards to going to bed quick. Brno 223 with 55 grain SP. Shot at 20m front on right in the engine room taking out the heart when he came in to see what I was.  Dropped on the spot.  I love that rifle!

----------


## Monk

> Nothing fantastic but my best Sika Stag to date from last week.  The fat on him was incredible.  
> 
> Attachment 84162
> 
> Attachment 84163
> 
> Attachment 84164


Thats a wicked skin there,you keep it??

----------


## Mooseman

Beautiful sika stag Rusky, they certainly will be at there best now for eating.

----------


## Mooseman

Josh C good to hear some action already starting, we are getting a few stags wallowing and fighting on the camera, reckon we might find a few pads this weekend and maybe hear an early one. It has got a wee bit cooler up here also.

----------


## Danny

> Nothing fantastic but my best Sika Stag to date from last week.  The fat on him was incredible.  
> 
> Attachment 84162
> 
> Attachment 84163
> 
> Attachment 84164


Bro that will be beautiful! Nice skin too. The old 223 is the ticket alright, I used the 243 and 250 for years. Beauty pics, roll on and be safe all... heard a roar this morning, a Groan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rusky

> Thats a wicked skin there,you keep it??


Didn't take the skin. My 1 1/2 year son and cat would just pull it to pieces I reckon as a rug. Did take the head for practice to clean, stain, and bleach as I've never done it before.

----------


## Dorkus

Public land South Island. Shot on Monday morning with  @Philipo. Got the head scored last night, came in just over 319DS. I'm over the moon. 


Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

F~~~rk !!!
Over the moon over and over again 
Well done - was he rutted up ??

----------


## Gibo

Nice one Adam!! Cracker....dem trez!!

----------


## JoshC

Wow! Fantastic mate! Massive pat on the back. Looks like you got a kiss for the effort?! Haha. What region?

----------


## Dorkus

> Wow! Fantastic mate! Massive pat on the back. Looks like you got a kiss for the effort?! Haha. What region?


Most commonly asked question "did you scope yourself?"... It's a bit of bush rash from the climb down to him.  He's from the Main divide Canterbury/west coast. I'm not being intentionally vague, I'm just not sure how to classify it

----------


## Dorkus

> Nice one Adam!! Cracker....dem trez!!


18" trez bro.  Gonna look the business on the wall.  He's with the taxidermist now then he's going straight to the pool room.

----------


## JoshC

> Most commonly asked question "did you scope yourself?"... It's a bit of bush rash from the climb down to him.  He's from the Main divide Canterbury/west coast. I'm not being intentionally vague, I'm just not sure how to classify it


Haha nice. All good, just Southland/Otago/Canterbury was all I was interested in, out of curiosity  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Dorkus

> F~~~rk !!!
> Over the moon over and over again 
> Well done - was he rutted up ??


Nah hadn't started wallowing and didn't stink of piss

----------


## Gibo

I still reckon you scoped yourself

----------


## Munsey

Wicked . Top effort 

Sent from my SM-J330G using Tapatalk

----------


## 25/08IMP

What a ripper well done

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Magic mate, well done, could be a lifetime one right there.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## silentscope

wow awesome stag dorkus what a beauty!! cant wait for my weekend to roll round so i can get back out there

----------


## Wildman

> Public land South Island. Shot on Monday morning with  @Philipo. Got the head scored last night, came in just over 319DS. I'm over the moon. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Amazing

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk

----------


## Monk

Awsome stag @Dorkus.Will look Awsome on the wall!!
Who’s your Taxidermist?

----------


## Dorkus

> Awsome stag @Dorkus.Will look Awsome on the wall!!
> Whos your Taxidermist?


Using Jason Goodyear at Ruahine Tanning and Taxidermy this time round. Met him yesterday and saw some of his work and was impressed.

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

I reckon that scrape on your eye has something to do with the rape whistle..

----------


## Shearer

> Public land South Island. Shot on Monday morning with  @Philipo. Got the head scored last night, came in just over 319DS. I'm over the moon. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Fantastic stag. Great stuff. Pretty cool spot for a photo too.

----------


## Monk

> Using Jason Goodyear at Ruahine Tanning and Taxidermy this time round. Met him yesterday and saw some of his work and was impressed.


Good choice mate,he does an awesome job

----------


## Gibo

Whers @Philipo's one  @Dorkus?

----------


## craigc

Bloody ripper Adam. Id be happy with half that!

----------


## Cigar

Wow, that is an absolute ripper of a stag!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Philipo

> I reckon that scrape on your eye has something to do with the rape whistle..


Fuk I didn't even get a look in, Dorkus was far to busy reaming his Dog & then his Stag head lol

----------


## Philipo

> Whers @Philipo's one  @Dorkus?


I'll post up a story tonight / weekend & reveal the true story  :Wink:

----------


## Shootm

> I'll post up a story tonight / weekend & reveal the true story


I must of missed that text  :Sad:

----------


## Mooseman

Hell Dorkus you have set the standard pretty damn high, what a cracker stag well done to all involved.

----------


## chainsaw

@Dorkus congrats man, that’s a ripper. Good to see the waro boys aren’t getting them all.

----------


## Sarvo

> Hell Dorkus you have set the standard pretty damn high, what a cracker stag well done to all involved.


I think we should just pass the Trophy Cup now :-))
Lucky he not trade the Dodge in for me as free passenger - he prob would have only shot a Spiker with my luck history  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## moose272

Impressive head Dorkus, got to like them trez, well done :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jimmy

First and last stag you need to shoot dorkus!

----------


## outdoorlad

Well done, that’s a ripper.

----------


## Smiddy

Personal best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

That's a cracker smiddy  :Thumbsup:  11?

----------


## Dorkus

Nice  :Cool:

----------


## craigc

Nice Smiddy. Looks like a horse!

----------


## Dorkus

> Nice Smiddy. Looks like a horse!


Pretty sure its a deer - If it was a horse he would've posted it in the "Horses shot 2018" thread  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## JoshC

> Personal best 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shot mate...that may help with you decision making for the next trip?

----------


## kiwigreen

Choice stags there Smiddy and Dorkus, glad you got em before the waro boys  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

Choice looking stag Smiddy  you will be pleased to have that one on the board early in the roar.

----------


## Smiddy

> That's a cracker smiddy  11?


Yea it's a 11, looks bigger in photo than it is, only measures around 31inches, but as I said my best, am stoked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

This guy was all pissed up, holding hinds and came in to my roars pretty aggressively in the last minutes of light. In bigbear country

----------


## bigbear

Good east coast bloodlines  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Yeah sadly a young beast. With age they are pretty impressive from around there. This place is to be felled soon and all access will dry up so he wore it  :Sad:

----------


## bigbear

@Pointer Are you going back there this long weekend? if so check the weather, it is looking like crap for the area :Pissed Off:  Second year in a row its turn to custard.

----------


## Pointer

Couldn't get over how wet it was, the ground is holding that much water now heading into winter, I think you're  right about a wet winter on the coast will see a lot of slips.

Not back there for a fortnight, will be up the coast this time in a different spot.

----------


## Mooseman

That's still a nice stag Pointer even if a bit young.

----------


## Smiddy

Just had 4 days in the hills, few deer seen not a roar herd,  13hr walk out today in the rain - great fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Just had 4 days in the hills, few deer seen not a roar herd,  13hr walk out today in the rain - great fun 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good stuff. You're not gonna get em sitting at home.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

@Smiddy sounds like @R93 is telling you to turn round and go back :ORLY:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sarvo

Still nothing here - not a squeak
Not usual always start hearing from 24th
Another 50mm rain, thats 6inches in last week
Weathers looking good again till mid next week for us

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

They were roaring real well down in Otago when I was down there on Thursday/Friday

----------


## JoshC

Did a 9km loop last night into the mountains after work, once the rain had cleared. 

Bit of a rushed mission, but worth the sweat. Stags were ripping into it. Saw a few, long way off tho. 

Stalked a couple of spikers. And had a neat run in with a young chamois. 













Happy days.

Josh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hotsoup

Wicked photos

----------


## Danny

Mean pics mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Blisters

> Still nothing here - not a squeak
> Not usual always start hearing from 24th
> Another 50mm rain, that’s 6inches in last week
> Weathers looking good again till mid next week for us


Damn was hoping they would be getting into it! Roll on Tuesday when im down the road from you! Any tips for your area?

----------


## Sarvo

> Damn was hoping they would be getting into it! Roll on Tuesday when im down the road from you! Any tips for your area?


I think they will crank up starting tonight (my gut feeling)
Could be different up where you going too ??
You be OK - be surprised if you not get into some action - weather looking g8

Tip
Take plenty of beer - still hitting +24c during day

----------


## outdoorlad

Just been in the hills for 6 days, if it wasn’t blowing it’s arse off it was raining, managed these two, first one was out feeding, poor head on a big bodied animal so he went, second one is an old 9 that I got Bush stalking, fatest deer I’ve ever shot. 
deer numbers seen were well down, area has been visited by Hales & co, few moans heard & only found one wallow that had been used,  both stags didn’t even have a hint of being pissed up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I think they will crank up starting tonight (my gut feeling)
> Could be different up where you going too ??
> You be OK - be surprised if you not get into some action - weather looking g8
> 
> Tip
> Take plenty of beer - still hitting +24c during day


Hope so...heading your way with a mate to hunt doc land sat sun...sat looks windy....stags been roaring all week in forestry where mate working in Marlborough so sounds cant be far away?

----------


## Smiddy

> @Smiddy sounds like @R93 is telling you to turn round and go back




Legs have recovered - we'll sort of and ready for the next mission - early start for me 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

12.30am. Just got home from a hunt. Saw a few. Roared one out of the scrub and shot him right out in the paddock. He ran 100 yards in the open towards my roar. Miserable 8 pointer. Will post a pic after a sleep.

----------


## Tahr



----------


## bigbear

Not much of a sleep @Tahr Plenty of got feed there :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tahr

> Not much of a sleep @Tahr Plenty of got feed there


 @bigbear Its on a DOC reserve boundary and shut up for QE2 trust. Deer magnet at the moment. Yeah, I am feeling a bit weary  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## NRT

Otago tussock Stag not roaring public land

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> 12.30am. Just got home from a hunt. Saw a few. Roared one out of the scrub and shot him right out in the paddock. He ran 100 yards in the open towards my roar. Miserable 8 pointer. Will post a pic after a sleep.


 @Tahr well he won't do that again :Thumbsup:

----------


## Pointer

Great pic NRT - all smiles

----------


## NRT

> Great pic NRT - all smiles


Cheers Pointer my workmate and his son both newby Hunters ,there taken to like a duck to water good times

Sent from my TA-1025 using Tapatalk

----------


## Monk

Couple of moose we got today

----------


## roberto

would rather go hunting, but I'm on cure for 4 weeks ...
next year i come back for some month to nz to hunt in your amazing countrie ;-)
greatings from austria

----------


## PerazziSC3

Just a small head from the Lewis pass area. Bailed out early as way to many people around. Couple of roads heard but bugger all. This guy was stinky as and already skinny

----------


## BRADS

Nice stag for a Canadian Client 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

> Just a small head from the Lewis pass area. Bailed out early as way to many people around. Couple of roads heard but bugger all. This guy was stinky as and already skinny Attachment 85103


Id be happy with that.

----------


## outdoorlad

> Just a small head from the Lewis pass area. Bailed out early as way to many people around. Couple of roads heard but bugger all. This guy was stinky as and already skinny Attachment 85103


Nice work Jock

----------


## Shootm

Shot this guy this morning, but only with the camera....




Still holding out to find the one from last year, on page 1.

----------


## kiwijames

> Nice stag for a Canadian Client 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Fucking Blaser owner.  

annnnnnnd. Is that a Vortex?

----------


## BRADS

> Fucking Blaser owner.  
> 
> annnnnnnd. Is that a Vortex?


Vinnies gun, yeah 5k vortex possibly worse than looking through a full 2 litre coke bottle, and just as heavy.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

What a premium setup, haha

----------


## kiwijames

> Vinnies gun, yeah 5k vortex possibly worse than looking through a full 2 litre coke bottle, and just as heavy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


You offered to Spacedock for a go on his gun.   

Didn't you.

----------


## BRADS

> You offered to Spacedock for a go on his gun.   
> 
> Didn't you.


I had a feeling someone was watching..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

? Spacedock?

----------


## kiwijames

> ? Spacedock?


It's a Perth thing that's becoming popular in rural CHB. 
Google it and don't blame me for what you find.

----------


## Sideshow

I just got a lot about Star Trek? Never mind next please.... :Psmiley:

----------


## Shootm

> I just got a lot about Star Trek? Never mind next please....


Look under urban dictionary  :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

> Look under urban dictionary


I did. Wish I hadn't.  :Zomg:

----------


## Shootm

> I did. Wish I hadn't.


It’s a CHB Thing like KJ said  :Sick: 
Right now back to the Stags :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## BRADS

> Its a CHB Thing like KJ said 
> Right now back to the Stags


The fuck it is! It's a ashurst thing 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## matto1234

First stag, from north block pureoras

----------


## Shootm

Some more pics from this morning. Think he needs a couple more years.

----------


## erniec

> The fuck it is! It's a ashurst thing 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


How do you know?

----------


## Sideshow

@Shootm love the no head three legged one just behind him :Thumbsup: 

That one must be camera shy :Psmiley:

----------


## Smiddy

Pb 12 pointer this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gimp

Nice. Nice swamp.

----------


## Sideshow

Looks like you drowned him :Thumbsup:

----------


## 223nut

> Nice. Nice swamp.


His venison comes pre marinated

----------


## Tahr

> Pb 12 pointer this morning 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a wonderful 'photo. Captures the essence of the roar.

Congratulations.

----------


## outdoorlad

Nice Smiddy, your on a roll.

----------


## JoshC

Knocked off work at 3 today, drove up the road a bit to some public land I know well and put the head down aiming for a high basin I know holds stags in the roar. While the area is heavy hunted, many hunters, even locals look past this basin. I stumbled across stags going bananas in there a couple years back and make the effort to get in at least for a day hunt during the roar. Its a good grunt though.

Got up high and perched myself under some bluffs out of the wind. Had only been sitting 5 minutes and heard the first stag going, one turned into at least 4 or 5. Perfect! They were all in the bush, but I knew theyd come out for a stroll once their hinds came out to feed. An hour ticked by and then as if on que the hinds came out, eventually followed by a stag or two.

Less than an hour before dark and Id seen four out of the five that were roaring, all within 1500m of me. All bar one old 8, were young 10s and 12s, awesome to see on public land. I got some awesome roaring and scrapping footage.  I knew there was another stag holding up below me in the bush as his roars drifted up occasionally, and sure enough I finally spotted him make his way cautiously into the scrub belt behind a hind.

He looked good, and I immediately decided to get a closer look, but literally had minutes of daylight left! He was 1400m in a straight line, so I pretty much ran to get around the basin and above him. Then I walked on in on his last known location, but he was gone! By now it was pretty dark. Then a hind barked out the way I had come and then I saw her and him making it for the bush! He looked good, I wasnt sure of age or points etc, but I made the call to shoot him.

For some unknown reason this morning Id decided to take my recently acquired 308 bushpig, which i zeroed at 100m last week but not checked trajectory at longer ranges. I didnt have time to pull binos out and range him, he was moving, guessed him at about 200-250, so aimed top of shoulder and just got the shot away on time as he went out of sight. 

I didnt know if I had hit him, no bullet impact sound, so clambered through the monkey scrub before it got dark. Found where hed disappeared, then smelt him so knew hed be lying somewhere. Sure enough, found him with a perfect shot through behind the shoulder.

While hes a nice public land stag, to be honest I was a little disappointed in myself for shooting him, Ive shot better. My gut feeling tells me another year or two would have best for him, but I made a split decision and realise his offspring will be in the valley to take over. I proceeded to bone him out and skin the head out. It was a massive load from horse of an animal.

A solid three hour uphill slog to the truck, couple hour drive out and Ive just got home and am eating my warm bacon and egg pie and chocolate cake the wife had sitting waiting for me 

Roar trip isnt happening till next week now so pressure is off I suppose.



Happy and safe hunting fellas.

Cheers
Josh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

The size of that Stag is huge - he looks 160kg+ 
You have shot better - well you are a top hunter in a great region
Well done - I wait with anticipation for your "proper" Roar trip result and report

----------


## Nibblet

Kudos to the wife too.

----------


## 223nut

> A solid three hour uphill slog to the truck, couple hour drive out and I’ve just got home and am eating my warm bacon and egg pie and chocolate cake the wife had sitting waiting for me 
> 
> Happy and safe hunting fellas.
> Cheers
> Josh
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some people get all the luck, I'd have come home to a cold shoulder and 'what did you wake me up for'

----------


## JoshC

> The size of that Stag is huge - he looks 160kg+ 
> You have shot better - well you are a top hunter in a great region
> Well done - I wait with anticipation for your "proper" Roar trip result and report


Yeah he was a big boy. Most stags in this area are big like though. I boned his hindquarters out and back steaks and head I'd say pushing 35 - 40kgs. 1000m climb in a couple kms, it's quite steep country.

Have been getting some nice footage lately (have only managed evening hunts to this point so a bit time poor), but have a week in big country planned for next week, so should be able to edit up something reasonable. Here's hoping!

----------


## JoshC

> Some people get all the luck, I'd have come home to a cold shoulder and 'what did you wake me up for'


Yeah I'm pretty fortunate in that regard  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

That's a very nice stag Josh I think most of us would be super pleased to get an animal like that. Good shooting too, pressure off but still time to improve (if you can ) on it.

----------


## Monk

Out for a walk trying to get a mate a stag,had a nice 12 come into our roar but he somehow rushed the shot and missed it.Then saw this 10 on a slip 585 yards away.Got a good rest and I smocked him.Off to chase sika around for 10 days from Wednesday.Happy hunting people.

----------


## Boaraxa

Here,s my 12 @JoshC ...kinda one of those stags you look at & think man if only that point there was a little bigger  :Grin:

----------


## Sarvo

@Boaraxa
Well done - if it helps you feel better this is the "best" I have available

----------


## JoshC

> Here,s my 12 @JoshC ...kinda one of those stags you look at & think man if only that point there was a little bigger 
> Attachment 85382


Nice man, old looking stag though.

----------


## Gibo

Mean looking 10 @Monk and a cracker shot at that range

----------


## Boaraxa

> Nice man, old looking stag though.


pic,s can be deceiving looked pretty Young josh still had its wee eye teeth , been chasing them around all week had some really good stalks 2 stags came to within 8 paces of us but seen as how im now a trophy hunter ..as per the pic ! have been very controlled but after looking at a good few stags in the area bearing a striking resemblance to sarvo,s & mostly been beaten in the bush with the extreme winds & I was having self doubt about my roaring ability , particularly my death roar was feeling a little off so I decided to make my self feel a bit better , what ever walked out of the gully was getting blasted & it worked , instantly our sprits lifted & walking out managed to get a stag worked up ( death roar back on track) my mate stalked in to see yet another 6 pointer  :Psmiley:   good times .

----------


## BeeMan

Nice 10 Monk, good luck on the sika   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Sideshow

Good stuff guys!

----------


## Tahr

> Out for a walk trying to get a mate a stag,had a nice 12 come into our roar but he somehow rushed the shot and missed it.Then saw this 10 on a slip 585 yards away.Got a good rest and I smocked him.Off to chase sika around for 10 days from Wednesday.Happy hunting people.Attachment 85380


 @Monk Drove past you place yesterday on the way for a hunt. I said to Brian "I hope we do as well as Monk has been".

Nah. We only saw rubbish and hinds with their children. It was blowing a gale in Nth Wairarapa.

----------


## Boaraxa

Here,s a stag I got a couple of weeks ago , sitting on a high point overlooking a large wallow rite on evening 3 hinds appeared over the sky line by this stage I got my mate to range them 400 yards then we heard a grunt so I started counting clicks ! couldn't believe the size of the thing , I didn't piss about before my mate could get his bino,s up the stag was down , hit him close to were my little finger is but on the other side he was still thrashing around when I got over to him his neck would have been close to a foot & a half wide , mud fat Reg shot the other one the next day pluss he collected the hind quarters from mine on his way back .


Mates a little camera shy

----------


## Sarvo

I think I'm shifting to Southland  :Omg: 
They're not Deer - they are Horses with antlers

----------


## Monk

> @Monk Drove past you place yesterday on the way for a hunt. I said to Brian "I hope we do as well as Monk has been".
> 
> Nah. We only saw rubbish and hinds with their children. It was blowing a gale in Nth Wairarapa.


Just got out of tararuas after 2 days of walking around in gale force N.W wind then turning to bitterly cold wet southerly.Heard a few but hard to pinpoint,shot a scrubber that I’m to embarrassed to post a picture of.Pretty busy in there,saw 10 other people.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Managed this today pretty happy

----------


## Mooseman

Hell you guys are getting some really nice stags good on ya.

----------


## Smiddy

Couple of last light scrubbers, and put this French woffer onto his first stag today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tahr

> Couple of last light scrubbers, and put this French woffer onto his first stag today 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are on a roll!

----------


## outdoorlad

+1
 @PerazziSC3 very nice Jock

----------


## kiwiaviator

You didn't leave the scrubbers head up on a tree on the track down to the Ruapae Falls valley? If so, I can understand why you didn't post a pic  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sarvo

1st Stag to hit the deck 11th April - never this late before
2 Stags going well at 11am - this was the lesser of the 2 
Had to take him as he was coming straight into me and main Stag was holding Hinds (def 1 Hind) 30m back)
Thought main boy was going to come in after shot - but Hinds probably put pay to that - he Roared twice after my shot
 @sneeze - those bullets - he dropped with a front on chest shot like a head shot. @phillipo - might be leaving the Shotgun in the cupboard this year - this Kimber is me to a tee 

So - a Pelorus mid aged trophy  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

How did the earmuffs go?

----------


## stug

> How did the earmuffs go?


Obviously really well, the stag didn't hear him coming at all!

----------


## Gibo

> Obviously really well, the stag didn't hear him coming at all!


And he still cant hear us  :Grin:

----------


## Sarvo

> How did the earmuffs go?


They were good - but I now recognize what you said earlier - it is not clean cut on direction of where the noises you "want" to concentrate on are coming from
I also had trouble monitoring my calling the Stags in - I mean my volume of call to them
But - practice I think would help

I have actually just sold them to a FM - and I will get another pair in later
My hearing is very good (only part that still works OK) 
I dislike having anything on my head - I get hot quickly with them on and I do not like them around water - sea/creeks
For shooting range/clay - they would be brilliant - for someone with impaired hearing - brilliant 
I think on Sika in open Beech - be very good too

----------


## R93

I have been keeping an ear on a stag that has been roaring intermittently for about 4 days. He is in some hard tight country and I can't really be bothered getting a look at him as I am sure he isint anything flash. I went out after dark for a yodel and 3 others I haven't heard before and closer again started up.
I have heard them well into May in some places around here. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## sneeze

> 1st Stag to hit the deck 11th April - never this late before
> 2 Stags going well at 11am - this was the lesser of the 2 
> Had to take him as he was coming straight into me and main Stag was holding Hinds (def 1 Hind) 30m back)
> Thought main boy was going to come in after shot - but Hinds probably put pay to that - he Roared twice after my shot
>  @sneeze - those bullets - he dropped with a front on chest shot like a head shot


Ill drop another box off next time Im through that way.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Smartie

Something to stem the Red tide...

----------


## Boaraxa

Aside from the fact its dead , he looks in top condition nice colouring on his antlers to , good work.

----------


## Gibo

It that a hybrid Andrew?

----------


## Smartie

> It that a hybrid Andrew?


Nah bro, well not in my limited knowledge..you know there's no Reds in Papamoa!

----------


## Rangidan

Little fella smacked this boy over a 237 yards , loving the fin 243 for the kids, they seem to drop them on the spot (better than dad)fallow croaking hard out didn't want this boy getting to many lady's

----------


## Tahr

@Rangidan Well done Rangidan junior. A

 week or so ago my dog winded me into what I thought was going to be a trophy of a life time but what she took me to was a buck hooked up in the top wire of a 8 wire fencefence. It was alive and a beautiful animal and using a couple of manuka sticks I wound the wire off. He was too big to flip back over the way he had come to get his leg out. Anyway I got him out and I suspected his hip was dislocated but sat him up and continued my hunt. When I came back a few hours later he had died. Such a waste, even though he had a shit head. I couldn't bring myself to shoot him but in hind sight maybe I should have. 

Anyway, he had a head similar to the one your lad shot and your post reminded me.

Bugger, now the damn site won't let me load a pic!

----------


## Sideshow

Had that a few times now with pics not loading  :Sad:

----------


## Rangidan

> @Rangidan Well done Rangidan junior. A
> 
>  week or so ago my dog winded me into what I thought was going to be a trophy of a life time but what she took me to was a buck hooked up in the top wire of a 8 wire fencefence. It was alive and a beautiful animal and using a couple of manuka sticks I wound the wire off. He was too big to flip back over the way he had come to get his leg out. Anyway I got him out and I suspected his hip was dislocated but sat him up and continued my hunt. When I came back a few hours later he had died. Such a waste, even though he had a shit head. I couldn't bring myself to shoot him but in hind sight maybe I should have. 
> 
> Anyway, he had a head similar to the one your lad shot and your post reminded me.
> 
> Bugger, now the damn site won't let me load a pic!


They are good at getting hung up.Had a spiker a few years ago in a fence , a black eye , 6 stitches and a ripped shirt later he was out , should off shot the little wanker!!!

----------


## Lentil

> Nah bro, well not in my limited knowledge..you know there's no Reds in Papamoa!


I've seen a few big reds around here.

----------


## BeeMan

Hahaha, brings back memories.  :Wtfsmilie:   big fawn runs up my drive way, takes one look at me and runs full noise into a 7 wire fence n scrambles through into a thicket of blackberry on the other side. Being youngish n fit I take 3 steps over the fence and belly flop half over the fawn and end up tangled in blackberry with ( jeez ) this thing was like hanging onto a angry bronc , I was lucky I had done my breeding I had a squeaky voice and one black testicle for a month. YEP I should of shot it. Took me that month to get all the prickles out of weird places.  :Oh Noes:

----------


## Sideshow

@BeeMan shame that wasn't today, with a mate standing by to film.....you'd make good money from that outtake alone :Thumbsup:

----------


## CATLINS HUNTER

This old fella made the mistake of walking into 100g of 243.

----------


## Tahr

Hooray. This thing finally loaded a pic for me!

This is the Fallow I pulled out of a fence (referred to a few posts back). He's still alive in this pic. Those wounds on his shoulder were old injuries. He was caught by the leg.

----------


## Rusky

Strange antlers that one Tahr. No traditional palms you normally see.

----------


## Scouser

[QUOTE=Tahr;696396]Hooray. This thing finally loaded a pic for me!

This is the Fallow I pulled out of a fence (referred to a few posts back). He's still alive in this pic. Those wounds on his shoulder were old injuries. He was caught by the leg.

Awesome coat....

----------


## Huk

> Hooray. This thing finally loaded a pic for me!
> 
> This is the Fallow I pulled out of a fence (referred to a few posts back). He's still alive in this pic. Those wounds on his shoulder were old injuries. He was caught by the leg.
> 
> Attachment 85866


Bugger what a waste, shit happens in there lives too

----------


## csmiffy

fellow workmate out shooting 25 odd years ago went to the same spot over a couple of weeks after a good sized stag. 
Found the stag on the second trip stretched right out with a single loop of supplejack around one of the rear hind legs. Dead as a doornail. One step back would've come loose and free as a bird. Poor thing had been struggling for a while and the area he been in was really churned up. He took a couple of pics and showed us so I know it happened for sure.

----------


## Tahr

> fellow workmate out shooting 25 odd years ago went to the same spot over a couple of weeks after a good sized stag. 
> Found the stag on the second trip stretched right out with a single loop of supplejack around one of the rear hind legs. Dead as a doornail. One step back would've come loose and free as a bird. Poor thing had been struggling for a while and the area he been in was really churned up. He took a couple of pics and showed us so I know it happened for sure.


I had seen the one in the pic the week before with 2 does, and saw the 2 does again on the day I found him hung up and I recall thinking "I wonder where your boyfriend is?". It was only about 500 yards away from them that Tilly and I found him in the fence.

----------


## Scooby

The daughter knocked her 1st stag over at the week-end

----------


## JoshC

Just got home from a week or so away. Spent some time on the West Coast and some time in Otago High Country...once the snow had thawed out a bit. Chased the best of the average weather, but the coast really put it on for us. Love it there.

Saw plenty of animals, enough to keep things interesting. Stags were roaring well (contrary to several 'hunters' opinions we spoke to on route/at the heli pad). Roaring was mostly at night though, and they wouldn’t commit in the bush - cagey... But we still roared some into the open in daylight hours.

Saw a cracker west coast alpine stag earlier in the week, well in the 40's long and minimum 11 points. A long way off, so he's still there...although my mate got within 250m of him and couldn't see him standing above him on the slip...I could though...talk about frustrating! But a good yarn for around the campfire and he'll be there next year...

After the heavy morning rain cleared on Thursday the sun came out and we heard a stag roaring in the direction we'd decided to head, so we put the heads down and cut the gap quickly. Fortunately we caught him out crossing a slip after a hind. 

I chose to shoot him...even though he was only a 10, he is old and a classic west coast character head. I’ve passed up many better ones and been eluded by others before on the coast, and am rapt with this one. Wasn't until I put a tape on him, we realized he was 40 inches long. He has cool looking tops too, a real character trophy. He was in fantastic condition and his back steaks were melt in the mouth good last night after a few days hanging.

Came back south-east on Saturday night and repacked then headed straight back into the mountains. Glassed bush edges and basins for a couple days and saw another 6-7 stags...all roaring well, including two young crackers which we left, hoping they'll get another year at least. Roared a couple up in the snow flurries yesterday morning and almost pulled the trigger on a very nice 11, but opted not to due to time constraints and difficulty of retrieval. 

Back to work for a few days, might sneak out after a few more reds before the end of the month. They're still roaring good. And have a fallow hunt planned for next weekend, then duck shooting, then tahr, chamois and winter stags. Busy time of year...lucky my wife loves me...

Have a shit load of vid footage to sift through so will start working on that in the weekend...



Cheers
Josh

----------


## MSL

Thats a character alright, crazy looking tops on him

----------


## BeeMan

Grunty looking animal @JoshC , nice shape head and cool pic with background.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## chainsaw

pretty interesting handle bars on that bad boy - congrats @JoshC on a real character head on a mature red

----------


## Brian

> I had seen the one in the pic the week before with 2 does, and saw the 2 does again on the day I found him hung up and I recall thinking "I wonder where your boyfriend is?". It was only about 500 yards away from them that Tilly and I found him in the fence.


They jump fences with their back legs bent forward easy to get caught.

----------


## Sideshow

@JoshC he must have been living in some pritty tight bush when his antlers where in velvet.
I've seen the same happen to red stags on stewart island.
Cool head good luck for the next outing.

----------


## oneshot

> They jump fences with their back legs bent forward easy to get caught.



Fallow deer are just sheep with spots, retarded.

----------


## Lore

How's it going up the Kaimais, anybody know? Hoping work isn't as hectic next week so I can get in for a look about.

----------


## Gibo

> How's it going up the Kaimais, anybody know? Hoping work isn't as hectic next week so I can get in for a look about.


Got mates farming on the east side. Nothing heard so far from them.

----------


## Danny

I was out all Wednesday, saw one, a hind so I didnt shoot it.
Nothing heard by me, one was heard the night earlier by two guys camping. A half hearted groan. 
Phase two for me this weekend, a Sika- (dreams are free). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rambo rem700

Had no luck in the ruahines this roar, but got to go out on some private land yesterday and got me this buck.

----------


## thejavelin

Humble Mossy+Barnual combo does it again - bout 300yrds. 
Messy 12pointer.

He was feeding up a ridge just on the edge of a gut of native bush, bout 7ish in the morning.

----------


## Tahr

Finally came up trumps at the tail of the roar tonight

----------


## Tinfish

Managed a reasonable buck last week. Not my biggest but certainly a good stalk and plenty of animals seen.

----------


## bigbear

LOOKS like a thumper to me. Any more pic's @ Tinfish

----------


## JoshC

That's mean mate. Haven't even had a chance to chase a fallow yet!!!!!!!! WTF

----------


## Tinfish

Couple more pic for you.

----------


## Shootm

He certainly is a solid buck. Well done  :Cool:

----------


## stug

Awesome buck! He looks like a real stud. I'm jealous.

----------


## bigbear

@Tinfish that would be going on my wall.

----------


## Tahr

I'm on a roll. Last night. I've just got home (2am).

----------


## HNTMAD

Haven't been in for a while, here is a pic of the stags I shot in Australia and a buck from yesterday and a couple the kids shot. 



Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cowboy

Nice bruce
Hamish. Your like Ebola for deer

----------


## Russian 22.

Nice chital Hamish. Did you keep the skin to tan it?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Looks like a fallow to me

----------


## Russian 22.

> Looks like a fallow to me


My bad. Thought why would you bother with a fallow that you can shoot here in NZ when there's a chital to find.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## HNTMAD

> Nice bruce
> Hamish. Your like Ebola for deer


Thanks Cowboy

----------


## HNTMAD

> My bad. Thought why would you bother with a fallow that you can shoot here in NZ when there's a chital to find.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


Sorry its a fallow, No chittal where we were in Aus, Rusa apparently but none seen. Yes skin is in freezer

----------


## Russian 22.

> Sorry its a fallow, No chittal where we were in Aus, Rusa apparently but none seen. Yes skin is in freezer


No worries.

It looks like it'll make a nice floor mat with all of the spotting.

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

> Nice bruce
> Hamish. Your like Ebola for deer


Why?
Dose he make them start melting on sight  :XD:

----------


## Cowboy

No, they become sick....of living

----------


## Cowboy

Suppose I could add my effort. Wasn't going to be allowed to get away due to a few change of circumstances then decided a flyin might be good then my wonderful wife told me on exiting the bush that she and my kid were sick and I should stay down there so I joined my mates for another week. A great woman. 
Let a few go that weren't much chop. This one was single calling hard while I lay in the wet shite waiting for the right opportunity. when it came he got a 150grn to the base of the skull at 30mtrs. An awesome hunt sitting for so long right amoungst him and his girls. a shame his head hadn't filled out quite right. last year i got one only 116mtrs from this one. the day after this one we bowled onto the clearing 450mtrs away and a new stag was sleeping on it this guys girls. Must be some good ground.

----------


## Tahr

That's primo CB

----------


## Gibo

Cracker stag cowboy :Thumbsup: 
Almost looks like the left has gone backwards

----------


## Cowboy

Yeah he was pretty old. Done his time. Teeth almost gone and going backwards. There was a sunny clearing on the other side of the creek yet this fella held the dark ground that had good views under the pungas. The day after he got the chop, the contender stole his girls and moved to the clearing and nearly got his a bullet for his naivety. The difference between a stag that survives and a stag ready for the freezer. We even got a stag 50m from three hit that just couldn't shut up. I ended up wanting over in my hit slippers after the mate bowled him. Poor stupid bugger.

----------


## BeeMan

Way to go @Cowboy .   :Thumbsup:

----------


## sometimes

:Cool:

----------


## Cowboy

Sorry my auto correct makes things weird. I can actually spell hit and the. Facepalm

----------


## Sideshow

Well @Cowboy that sounded like a worthy trophy! Definitely one for the book of memory's :Thumbsup: 
He looks to be a real bruiser of a stag. But being old and wise it must have been nice to get the jump on home! Bet he'd beaten a load of hunters before you came along :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Rusky

That's one old cunning stag to live that long. He's seen a few too many winters that boy.

----------


## HNTMAD

Well done @Cowboy. I gotta get back up and chase them things soon

Hamish

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jit

A couple of Fallow from Whanganui. Great country up there. Took another at 510m but couldn't recover it when we got back to the other side of the river the following day. Hey ho.

----------


## Gibo

Good shit mate  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Mooseman

Very nice indeed

----------


## Dama dama

Shot in the weekend, Westwood, Blue Mountains.  My best fallow to date.



As can be seen in this pic, the weaker side has had a bit of material busted off.

----------


## JoshC

Nice old buck mate. Good stuff

----------


## Nickoli

> Shot in the weekend, Westwood, Blue Mountains.  My best fallow to date.
> 
> Attachment 87626
> 
> As can be seen in this pic, the weaker side has had a bit of material busted off.
> 
> Attachment 87627


Ya bowled over a scrapper!!
Good work - it would be awesome to have more Fallow opportunities in Hawkes Bay...

----------


## Mooseman

Fine looking Buck you got there.

----------


## Wildman

> Shot in the weekend, Westwood, Blue Mountains.  My best fallow to date.
> 
> Attachment 87626
> 
> As can be seen in this pic, the weaker side has had a bit of material busted off.
> 
> Attachment 87627


Very cool, I like his brow tines. Should score okay? Brings back fond memories from the Bluies.

----------


## Dama dama

Yeah Wildman, it should score all right, will lose points due to the missing bits but those brow tines will add a bit I'd say.  I might have to get it scored. 

Yup, the Blueys are great.  Very "different" sort of hunting that's for sure.

----------


## Smiddy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

Bloody hell that's a respectable stag. To me at least. Very symmetrical.


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## 223nut

> Bloody hell that's a respectable stag. To me at least. Very symmetrical.
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


+1

----------


## R93

> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that stag and I have met before.
Poaching my pozzies eh

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> Pretty sure that stag and I have met before.
> Poaching my pozzies eh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Lol now just some walk in tahr pozzies so I can poach them too please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Lol now just some walk in tahr pozzies so I can poach them too please 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I have walk in Thar pozzies.
I don't take locals

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> That's why I have walk in Thar pozzies.
> I don't take locals
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Haha I'll have to wait till your old and senile (witch isn't far away) and coach them out of you with a few bottles of glennfiddich


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Haha I'll have to wait till your old and senile (witch isn't far away) and coach them out of you with a few bottles of glennfiddich
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might have to get better whiskey for that plan to work

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Smiddy

> Might have to get better whiskey for that plan to work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Lol lol lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

last week in germany 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk

----------


## roberto

Gesendet von meinem SM-N950F mit Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

:Thumbsup:  yep there starting to kick off here in the UK as well.

----------


## Moa Hunter

> Well its getting close to that time of the year when the Stags start to strip velvet, make some noise and chase the ladies.
> Add your photos of Stags, Bucks and Bulls shot in 2018.
> Im going to be looking for this fulla from last year.
> 
> Attachment 81899
> 
> Good luck and be safe.


Was this stag ever seen again ? Looks like farm blood maybe Furzeland or less likely Warnham

----------


## Tribrit

> Was this stag ever seen again ? Looks like farm blood maybe Furzeland or less likely Warnham


Venison blood if it is farm. Definitely not pure wild with that tine arrangement.

----------

